# PMDC Recognized Medical Colleges



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

These are the ONLY recognized medical institutions in Pakistan. 

Updated from the PMDC site on 13th of June 2010​
Punjab Public Sector

1. Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. 
2. Army Medical College, Rawalpindi. 
3. Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women, Lahore.
4. King Edward Medical College, Lahore.
5. Nishtar Medical College, Multan Recognized. 
6. Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad.
7. Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur. 
8. Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi. 
9. Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore. 
10. Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha. 
11. Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan.
12. Nawaz Shairf Medical College, Gujrat.
13. Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical College Medical College , Lahore.

Punjab Private Sector

14. FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore.
15. Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi 
16.	Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi. 
17.	Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore .
18.	Shifa College of Medicine, Islamabad. 
19.	Wah Medical College, Wah Cantt.
20.	University Medical College, Faisalabad.
21.	University College of Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore. 
22.	CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore. 
23.	Islamabad Medical & Dental College, Islamabad.
24.	Independent Medical College, Faisalabad.
25.	Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore. 
26.	Continental Medical College, Lahore. 
27.	Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore
28.	Central Parks Medical College, Lahore.
29.	Multan Medical & Dental College, Multan.	
30.	Shalamar Medical & Dental College, Lahore.
31.	Avicenna Medical College, Lahore.

Sindh Public Sector

32. Chandka Medical College, Larkana.
33. Dow University of Health Sciences, Karachi. 
34. Sindh Medical College, Karachi.
35. Karachi Medical & Dental College, Karachi. 
36. Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences, Jamshoro. 
37. Nawabshah Medical College for Girls, Nawabshah. 
38. Dow International Medical College, Karachi.	
39. Ghulam Mohammad Maher Medical College, Sukkur.	

Sindh Private Sector

40. Aga Khan University Medical College, Karachi 
41. Baqai Medical College, Karachi. 
42. Faculty of Medicine & Allied Medical Sciences/Isra University, Hyderabad. 
43. Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry, Karachi.
44. Jinnah Medical & Dental College, Karachi. 
45. Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences for Girls, Karachi. 
46. Ziauddin Medical College, Karachi. 
47. Muhammad Medical College, Mirpurkhas 
48. Liaquat College of Medicine & Dentistry, Karachi 
49. Liaquat National Medical College, Karachi. 
50. Bahria University Medical & Dental College, Karachi.

NWFP Public Sector

51. Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad. 
52. Khyber Medical College, Peshawar. 
53. Saidu Medical College, Swat.	
54. Gomal Medical College, Dera Ismail Khan.	
55. KUST Institute of Medical Sciences, Kohat.
56. Khyber Girls Medical College, Peshawar.


NWFP Private Sector

57.	Frontier Medical College, Abbottabad.
58.	Kabir Medical College/GIMS, Peshawar.
59.	Women Medical College, Abbottabad. 
60.	Peshawar Medical College, Peshawar.
61.	Abbottabad International Medical College, Abbottabad.
62.	Jinnah Medical College, Peshawar. 


Baluchistan Public Sector

63.	Bolan Medical College, Quetta. 

AJK Private Sector

64.	Mohiuddin Islamic Medical college, Mirpur.


Updated from the PMDC site on 13th of June 2010​


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Many thanks.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

It's odd they still don't have a public medical college opened in Azad Kashmir yet.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

are all these colleges approved by US also??


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

yes i would like to know this too. the graduates from these colleges can write the usmle?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you add Yusra Medical and Dental College. It is recognized. You can check on the PMDC website....


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

abdullahm18,

Thank you very much for putting this together! I've gone ahead and made it a sticky so it stays near the top of the forum for quick reference in the future. 

For those with questions about whether you can practice in the US after graduating from a medical college in Pakistan please look at the list of all US approved Pakistani Medical Colleges. Here is a link: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html

If the college that you are interested in is NOT on that list of approved institutions then you will not be eligible to take the USMLE. Please contact the college for further information regarding their intentions to be approved by ECFMG & FAIMER.

Just because a medical college is approved by PMDC does NOT mean that it is necessarily approved by the United States.

Currently the PMDC's list has 65 approved medical colleges. The United States' list has only 48 approved medical colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## LoveEachDay (Mar 8, 2010)

Margalla Medical and Dental College...it too is recognised by PMDC.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

LoveEachDay said:


> Margalla Medical and Dental College...it too is recognised by PMDC.


It is NOT listed as recognized on the Pakistan Medical and Dental Councils website.


----------



## LoveEachDay (Mar 8, 2010)

actually,it is.PMDC hadn't updated their list.But now they have,and added the colleges which they didn't before,but these colleges were recognised by PMDC a long time ago.  the link is
Recognized Institutes
its the college no. 7. 

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/RECOGNIZEDDENTALCOLLEGESINPAKISTAN/tabid/167/Default.aspx


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Is there a thread about UK approved medical schools?
If so can someone direct me to it... thank you


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

LoveEachDay said:


> actually,it is.PMDC hadn't updated their list.But now they have,and added the colleges which they didn't before,but these colleges were recognised by PMDC a long time ago.  the link is
> Recognized Institutes
> its the college no. 7.


Alright, the Dental College is on the list. But, i dont see the medical colleges there.



Hopefulmedic said:


> Is there a thread about UK approved medical schools?
> If so can someone direct me to it... thank you


The ones approved by the US, are probably also approved by UK. 

Here is the US list: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


----------



## LoveEachDay (Mar 8, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> Alright, the Dental College is on the list. But, i dont see the medical colleges there.


The medical colleges are there in the link I had pasted.#roll

Since now you know Margalla Dental College is on the PMDC list,would you please be kind enough to edit your original post.Thank you.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> The ones approved by the US, are probably also approved by UK.
> 
> Here is the US list: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


Thank you


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

I have read PMDC has recognised Islam Medical College but i didnt find it in the pmdc site. Any info about it?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

ania said:


> I have read PMDC has recognised Islam Medical College but i didnt find it in the pmdc site. Any info about it?


If PMDC recognised Islam Medical College, they'll update the site soon.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Many thanks.


 
schools which are recognized by PMDC,will they be included in WHO list in future,when wil the renewal of WHO list,does anyone knows....???


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Rehan said:


> abdullahm18,
> 
> Thank you very much for putting this together! I've gone ahead and made it a sticky so it stays near the top of the forum for quick reference in the future.
> 
> ...


will the PMDC recognized med colleges will be included in WHO or like FAIMER in future....?????
???


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

new colleges have been added in the PMDC list...i suppose you should update them


----------



## ihtasham (Jul 18, 2011)

is abbottabad international medical college a good college??


----------



## zafar bhatti (Sep 7, 2011)

ANY PRIVATE MEDICAL COLLEGE IN RIYADH FOR POSSIBLE ADMISSION?


----------



## muneebjan (May 26, 2012)

*pmdc registered medical colleges*

sir please update ur list two new medical colleges pakistan international and rehman medical college have been recognized in kpk former nwfp province


----------



## muneebjan (May 26, 2012)

ihtasham said:


> is abbottabad international medical college a good college??


hmmmm abbottabad international is a mediocre college at least i wouldnt go there


----------



## saleem khan (Jul 5, 2012)

*UHS*

I RECOMMEND TO VISIT UHS LAHORE WEBSITE FOR THIS PURPOSE....


----------



## sexylady (Oct 4, 2012)

Why is Sheikh Zayed included in Public sector? It's actually a private college with a fees of around 5 lac. i was also confused because someone told me it's government. but it's not. it has its own test.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

sheikh khalifa bin zayed is in a transition state. this year it will act as a private college. maybe starting next year it will be part of the public sector.


----------



## Zara Nouman. (Oct 13, 2012)

*Ameer Ud Din Medical College Lahore.*

Are classes in ameer ud din medical college going to start this year?


----------



## Junaid Butt (Aug 11, 2012)

irumaz said:


> yes i would like to know this too. the graduates from these colleges can write the usmle?


any one can appear in usmle


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Junaid Butt said:


> any one can appear in usmle


That's not true. Only graduates from colleges which are recognized by ECFMG and FAIMER can take the USMLE.

Here's a list of eligible medical colleges in Pakistan: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


----------

